# Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - USB-Ports schalten sich ab und PC stürzt ab



## Skedarion (25. August 2013)

*Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - USB-Ports schalten sich ab und PC stürzt ab*

Hallo!,

ich habe nun schon einige Postings durchgelesen und anscheinend gibt es doch eine Reihe von Personen die etwa das gleiche Problem haben wie ich,
jedoch nicht exakt dasselbe, deswegen hoffe ich nun auf diesem Wege hier so guten Support wie die anderen Hilfsbedürftigen zu erhalten.

Ich besitze einen PC mit einem Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H und in sporadischen Abständen fallen meine hinteren USB-Ports aus und kurz daraufhin friert mein Rechner ein.

Ich besitze einen W-Lan Stick sowie eine USB Maus(Sharkoon Drakonia) und beide stecken im Backpanel in der obersten Reihe, ist aber auch schon an anderen Orten aufgefallen,
meine Tastatur (Logitech Illuminated Keyboard) steckt im Front Panel. 
Wenn der Fehler auftritt, dann ist meine Maus "tot" und die WLan Verbindung bricht auch sofort ab, jedoch meine Tastatur tut weiterhin ihren Dienst.
Soweit habe ich es ja auch schon bei anderen gelesen, jedoch hängt sich bei mir nun ca 1 Minute nachdem der Fehler auftritt auch noch der PC auf.

Chipsatz-Treiber sind: Intel INF installation 9.3.0.1021
BIOS-Version: F17

Wenn weitere Infos gewünscht werden, nur raus damit 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem helfen!

MFG


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - USB-Ports schalten sich ab und PC stürzt ab*

hört sich für mich danach an als ob die usb plötzlich keinen strom mehr kriegen und dann das "reaktiviert"werden nicht mitmachen probier das mal:
energieoptionen>erweiterte einstellungen>usb einstellungen>einstellung für selektives usb-energiesparen auf deaktiviert stellen
ansonsten mögliche energiesparoptionen im bios für usb ausschalten


----------



## Mystik (25. August 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - USB-Ports schalten sich ab und PC stürzt ab*

Die USB Ports hinten die ausfallen, sind das die von z77 chipsatz oder vom Zusatzcontroller?
Die anderen Ports mal ausprobiert?
USB Geräte an anderem PC getestet?
Hilft vielleicht beim Fehler eingrenzen


----------



## Der der keinen Namen hat (25. August 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - USB-Ports schalten sich ab und PC stürzt ab*

Kanns die Tage mal testen, habs selber (GA Z77X UD3H), aber die internen sind nicht angeschlossen, muß nur nen USB Stecker finden (Kisten)


----------



## Skedarion (25. August 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - USB-Ports schalten sich ab und PC stürzt ab*

Danke schonmal für die Antworten!

- Ich habe bei den Energieoptionen nachgeschaut, ist schon Deaktiviert, die Einstellung im GeräteManager bei jedem USB-Root Hub, habe ich auch vorher schon deaktiviert.
- Frontpanel ist ja vom Chipsatz gesteuert, dort geschieht nichts. Backpanel sind glaube ich vom Zusatzcontroller schaue ich Morgen nach, denn ich habe gelesen nur die unter der Lan Schnittstelle sind vom Chipsatz gesteuert und der Stick sowie Maus stecken ganz oben.
- Die anderen Ports hatte ich mal früher getestet (Problem besteht länger) war keine Veränderung, weiß nur nicht ob ich die Chipsatzgesteuerten getestet hab.
- Habe leider keine anderen Geräte gerade hier :/ zum testen.

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Westcoast (25. August 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - USB-Ports schalten sich ab und PC stürzt ab*

Von einem Gigabyte mitarbeiter.

So Moin Moin, Sorry das ich erst jetzt antworte. Leider habe ich keinen Techniker über das WE erreichen können 

Aber nun denn zu deinem Anliegen:

Ich gehe davon aus du hast Win 7 64Bit => alle Treiber!

1- Vorerst bitte das BIOS wenn nicht schon upgedatet auf F19e updaten (bitte nach update, BIOS auf Defaultwerts laden).
2- ErP im bios deaktivieren
3- Treiber für VIA - USB : VIA USB 3.0 Driver
4- Treiber für Intel - USB: Intel USB 3.0 Driver
5- Treiber für Intel VGA: Intel® HD-​Grafiktreiber
6- Treiber Intel Chipset: Intel INF Installation / Intel Management Engine Interface (beide installieren => erst der Inf.)

Bitte alles mal installieren und nochmal testen. Solltest du ein anderes OS haben, lass es mich bitte wissen.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (26. August 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - USB-Ports schalten sich ab und PC stürzt ab*

Guten Morgen *Skedarion*

Und danke an *Westcoast* 

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Skedarion (26. August 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - USB-Ports schalten sich ab und PC stürzt ab*

Guten Morgen euch auch!

Danke für die detaillierte Antwort diese hilft mir wirklich weiter, ich bin mir grad was so Mainboard-Updates angeht recht unsicher, also werde ich
vorher die Treiber welche ich installieren will Posten, nicht das ich irgendetwas falsches heruntergeladen habe 

zu 1: Bios habe ich: mb_bios_ga-z77x-ud3h_f19e   <- der Dateiname gibt mir aber schon Gewissheit, dass es wohl das richtige ist. (von der Gigabyte Seite)
zu 3/4/5: Intel und Via USB 3.0 und Intel VGA Treiber habe ich auch direkt der Gigabyte- Seite entnommen.
zu 6: Intel Management Engine Interface habe ich auch direkt von der Seite genommen, nur die Chipsatz-Treiber habe ich von Computerbase, weil ich gelesen habe,
wenn es schon eine neuere Version gibt, diese auch zu nutzen. "Intel Chipsatztreiber 9.4.0.1026 Deutsch" - "3/4/5/6/7/8/800/900 Series Chipsets (EXE) inkl. Win 8.1"

Soweit würde ich nun Fragen, ob das alles so ok ist?

Und ja die restlichen Treiber sind alle auf Windows7 64Bit, habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen sry.

Edit: Achja und ich habe im Bios nachgesehen, dort gab es bei den Zahlreichen Bios einstellungen keine, welche so aussah als würde sie die USB Ports deaktivieren, nichts stand auf "Auto" sondern alle 3 oder 4 Einträge waren Aktiviert.


MfG


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (26. August 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - USB-Ports schalten sich ab und PC stürzt ab*

Grüß dich *Skedarion*

Um dir es so einfach wie nur Möglich zu gestalten, würde ich dich mal bitte meine Kollegen von unserem Technischen Support unter der deutschen Festnetznummer 0402533040 anzurufen und mit der "1" verbinde lassen. 

Bitte gehe mit Ihnen Schritt für Schritt alles durch und wirst sehen dein Anliegen ist gut Aufgehoben 

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Skedarion (26. August 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - USB-Ports schalten sich ab und PC stürzt ab*

Ich habe nun die angegebene Tel.Nr. angerufen und mir wurde geraden, dass ich erstmal das Bios Update und dann "schaue" ob der Effekt immernoch auftritt,
so es denn so sein sollte, sollte ich zu meinem Pc-Händler gehen ( Pc erst 3 Monate alt) und nach einem anderen Netzteil Fragen,
denn den Gigabyte Techniker hat insbesondere gestört, dass nachdem der USB-Port ausfällt, mein PC einfriert und das könnte am Netzteil, genauer an der 5V Standby Leitung liegen.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (26. August 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - USB-Ports schalten sich ab und PC stürzt ab*

Danke für dein Feedback *Skedarion*  bitte mach mal das Bios up. und sag uns Bescheid  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Skedarion (26. August 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - USB-Ports schalten sich ab und PC stürzt ab*

So hab das Bios nun mit dem @BIOS-Tool von Gigabyte aufgespielt und mal sehen, im Idealfall hat es ja nun schon gereicht.
Der Fehler tritt jedoch sehr sporadisch auf, also letztens in 4 Tagen 2x und sonst vielleicht 2x in 2 Monaten oder so, ich werde es jedoch verfolgen und hier weiter Auskunft geben, ich hoffe es hat so schon geholfen 

Vielen Dank aber schonmal für die zahlreiche und gute Hilfe an alle!


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (26. August 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - USB-Ports schalten sich ab und PC stürzt ab*

Sehr gern  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## antimatter84 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - USB-Ports schalten sich ab und PC stürzt ab*

Hallo,
da mein Problem haargenau das gleiche ist, setze ich diesen Thread fort. Denn mich würde auch interessieren, wie es Skedarion inzwischen mit seinem Board geht. Irgendwelche neuen Erkenntnisse?

Seit ich letzten Sommer das Z77X-UD3H verbaut habe, friert auch mein PC in unregelmäßigen Abständen ein. Das passiert manchmal 3 Tage hintereinander, dann liegen 3 Wochen zwischen solchen Freezes. Das passiert unabhängig von der Systemlast. Zuerst sind alle USB-Geräte an den VIA-USB3-Ports tot, einige Augenblicke später friert alles ein. Burn-In-Tests für CPU/RAM zeigten nichts auffälliges. Das Problem konnte ich bisher noch nie reproduzieren. Alle Treiber aktuell. F18 BIOS. Das neue F21e ist als Beta-Version gekennzeichnet, deswegen habe ich Hemmungen vor solch einem Upgrade.

Kürzlich habe ich ebenfalls mit dem Gigabyte-Support telefoniert. Auch in meinem Fall wurde aufgrund der Unregelmäßigkeit der Freezes die 5V- oder 12V-Schiene des Netzteils verdächtigt. Das halte ich dann doch für einen sonderbaren Zufall, wenn auch noch ein anderer Besitzer dieses Modells das gleiche Problem und dazu ein instabiles Netzeil hat. Da meine Freezes erst kurz nach Einbau des X77-Boards begonnen haben und diese mit dem vorigen Modell (EX38-DS4) nie auftraten, ist eine Verdächtigung möglicherweise nicht so legitim. Wenn man dann noch die zahlreichen Suchergebnisse via Google zu "gigabyte usb problem" berücksichtigt, könnte man durchaus in Betracht ziehen, dass bei einigen Exemplaren dieses Boards vielleicht doch was im Argen liegt, oder nicht?


----------



## Gast20180430 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - USB-Ports schalten sich ab und PC stürzt ab*

Hallo antimatter84,

ich würde dir auch empfehlen das Netzteil zu tauschen. Wir hatte in letzter Zeit im GB-Forum sehr viele mit dem gleichen Problem wie du.
Nach dem sie das Netzteil getauscht hatten, waren die Probleme beseitigt.

Es wäre auch interessant , ob du eine SandyBridge oder IvyBridge Cpu hast.
Des Weiteren ist es auch möglich, dass dein Cpu-Sockel beschädigt ist (Pins verbogen), da sie - wie du schreibst - erst nach dem Einbau des Boards auftraten.


----------



## antimatter84 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - USB-Ports schalten sich ab und PC stürzt ab*

Hallo Misda,

ich hab mein System in die Signatur gepackt. Meine CPU ist eine Ivy Bridge. Was bedeutet das nun?
Ich werd noch mein Gehäuse öffnen und schauen, ob alle Kabel wirklich sauber sitzen. Bei der Gelegenheit kann ich den Sockel mal überprüfen, wenn ich das auch ungern zerlege. 

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Gast20180430 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - USB-Ports schalten sich ab und PC stürzt ab*

Es gab mal vor längerer zeit ein paar kleinere Probleme (sporadische Freezes), wenn auf dem Z77'er eine SandyBridge installiert war. 

Ich tippe bei dir zu 80% auf ein defektes Netzteil, 10% auf verbogene Pins, 9% Treiberprobleme und 1% sonstiges


----------



## antimatter84 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - USB-Ports schalten sich ab und PC stürzt ab*

Hi,
also ich hab mal die Innereien kontrolliert. Stecker sitzen alle sauber drauf. Die Pins im Sockel sehen alle gesund aus, keiner tanzt hinsichtlich Form irgendwie aus der Reihe.
Nun denn, dann werden wir mal das Netzteil tauschen. Welche Modelle könnt ihr empfehlen? 

Es soll schon ein hochwertiges Teil sein. In meine nähere Auswahl kämen:
- be quiet! Straight Power E9 580W (deren Watt-Rechner schlägt mir das 480W Modell vor)
- Enermax ERV550AWT-G Revolution87+ 80Plus Gold  (laut Herstellerseite als "end-of-life" gekennzeichnet)

Die Dark Power Serie von be-quiet! ist wohl für mich als Nicht-Extrem-Zocker vermutlich etwas Overkill.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - USB-Ports schalten sich ab und PC stürzt ab*

Guten Morgen *Skedarion*

Danke für dein Feedback, date mal dein Bios up und schaue noch mal nach ob es besser wird. eventuell hilft hier der Tausch oder gegen Test mit einem andern Netzteil und gib bitte uns Bescheid.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## antimatter84 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - USB-Ports schalten sich ab und PC stürzt ab*



GBTTM schrieb:


> Guten Morgen *Skedarion*
> Gruß GBTTM



Bin ich gemeint? Oder wirklich Skedarion?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - USB-Ports schalten sich ab und PC stürzt ab*

Ahh Sorry, richtig  du warst gemeint


----------



## antimatter84 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - USB-Ports schalten sich ab und PC stürzt ab*

Hallo,
das F20e ist eine Beta, was nach GIGABYTE-Definition heißt: "noch in der Entwicklung" / "Vorschau-Version". Ich möchte ungern als Beta-Tester herhalten. Als studierter Informatiker ist es für mich zwar kein Problem, ein BIOS neu zu flashen. Aber ich hätte dann doch schriftlich nachgelesen, was mit meiner Garantie passiert, sollte diese BIOS-Version noch mehr Probleme als vorher einführen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - USB-Ports schalten sich ab und PC stürzt ab*

Das ist auch kein Problem *antimatter84*, dann nutze bitte unseren Technischen Support, du erreichst Sie unter der deutschen  Festnetznummer           0402533040 und mit der "1" verbinden lasen.  Erreichbar sind Sie  ab   9-18        Uhr von Mo-FR. Sie gehen mit dir  alles schnell und    verständlich    durch,  

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## antimatter84 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - USB-Ports schalten sich ab und PC stürzt ab*

Hallo zusammen,
ein kurzes Update.

Ich habe jetzt ein neues Netzteil eingebaut. Modell ist das Straight Power E9 480W von "be quiet!".
Nach dem Wiedereinschalten (aus Ruhemodus) war dann erst mal eins meiner beiden optischen Laufwerke in Windows verschwunden. Ein normaler Neustart hat dann extrem lange gedauert (BIOS: 1-2 min., WIN7: 4 min.). 
Nach eingehender Kontrolle des Laufwerks hab ich dann entdeckt, dass von dessen L-förmigem SATA-Stromanschluss ein Stück fehlt und zwar genau diese kleine Nase, die die L-Form ausmacht. Hab die aber nirgends gefunden, auch nicht im Stecker des SATA-Anschlusskabels vom alten Netzteil.

Ich habe daher ganz stark die Vermutung, dass das Stückchen Plastik schon die ganze Zeit ab war und der Stecker somit nie ordentlich drin saß. Das produzierte wahrscheinlich in unregelmäßigen Zeitabständen kleine Wackelkontakte und könnte wahrscheinlich die Ursache für mein Problem sein.
Ohne das Laufwerk angeschlossen zu haben, ging der Neustart ratz-fatz.

Ich beobachte die Sache mal weiter. Sollte in den nächsten 4 (besser 6) Wochen nichts mehr einfrieren, dürfte die Sache abgehakt sein. Ich meld mich wieder.
Das Netzteil werd ich wohl trotzdem behalten: 600W/Bronze vs. 480W/Gold.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - USB-Ports schalten sich ab und PC stürzt ab*

Guten Morgen und danke für dein Feedback  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## antimatter84 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - USB-Ports schalten sich ab und PC stürzt ab*

So, 

ich hatte eben einen weiteren Freeze! Youtube geschaut, plötzlicher Videostopp (da WLAN-Adapter aus), 5 Sek. später Windows komplett eingefroren.
Trotz neuem Netzteil. Trotz abgeklemmtem Laufwerk mit abgebrochener SATA-Nase. Hat irgendjemand noch Zweifel, dass im Mainboard der Wurm drin ist?

Grüße
Andi


----------



## antimatter84 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - USB-Ports schalten sich ab und PC stürzt ab*

Update:

Abgesehen von dem Einfrieren hatte ich noch weitere Probleme:


 Etwa gefühlte 80% aller Shutdowns verharren beim "Herunterfahren"-Bildschirm für ca. 3-4 Minuten ohne besondere Aktivität des Rechners. Unter Linux hab ich ähnliche Verzögerungen festgestellt.
Mit einem angeschlossenen USB3-Hub von TeckNet funktioniert die Tastatur während des BIOS POST nicht und verhindert so den Zugriff auf BIOS/Bootmenü.
Inzwischen hab ich den USB3-Controller im BIOS deaktiviert und dann ein kleines Python-Script für den Autostart-Ordner geschrieben, dass die aktuelle Uhrzeit loggt (inkl. Zeitunterschied zum letzten Log-Eintrag) und einen Neustart von Windows durchführt. Etwa 30 Neustarts wurden geloggt und alle waren im Abstand von um die 100 Sekunden. Das sind Unterschiede wie Tag und Nacht. Wäre auch nur 1x eine Verzögerungen beim Herunterfahren aufgetreten, dann wäre ein Zeitabstand von mind. 250 Sekunden dabei sein.

Bei dem deaktiviertem USB3-Controller handelt es sich um das Modell VL800 aus den VIA Labs und ist zuständig für 4 meiner USB-Ports. 2 weitere USB3-Ports werden direkt vom Intel-Chipsatz gesteuert. An diesen hängen die Tastatur und die Maus. Wenn ich dort meinen USB3-Hub von TeckNet anschließe, komme ich nun auch ins BIOS. Sonst habe ich den Hub immer an den VIA-Ports angeschlossen und Tastatur/Maus an den Intel-Ports waren während des BIOS-POST tot.

Einige weitere Nachforschungen haben mich zu den unterschiedlichen xHCI-Spezifikationen geführt. Es gab da mal eine vorläufige Spezifikation in der Version 0.96, nach derer einige Controller implementiert wurden. In diesem ComputerBase-Beitrag wird zitiert, dass diese Spezifikation anfällig für Verbindungsabbrüche ist. Auf der VIA-Seite ist zu entnehmen, dass der VL800 tatsächlich der 0.96-Spezifikation entspricht. Das könnte natürlich eine Erkärung für meine Probleme sein (inkl. Freezes) oder der Controller bzw. dessen Treiber ist einfach China-Schrott. Ich verdächtige aber schon eher die Hardware, da auch unter Linux Verzögerungen beim Herunterfahren aufgetreten sind.



> The other main differentiator is xHCI (eXtensible Host Controller Interface) support, as some of the earlier designs only support xHCI 0.96; newer designs are following the xHCI 1.0 spec. As to exactly what has changed between version 0.96 and 1.0 is somewhat unclear as the previous version of the xHCI specification is no longer available. What we do know is that version 1.0 adds support for what is known as UX states which allows the various peripheral devices to go into a couple of low power sleep modes. Sadly very few devices have UX states enabled today, as it's not entirely backwards compatible with xHCI 0.96 and can cause disconnect problems.



Nach etwas Recherche scheint der Renesas µD720701 USB3-Controller einen guten Ruf zu geniessen. Die PCIe-Karte IFC-PCIE4U3S von Buffalo hat laut heise.de/preisvergleich so einen Chipsatz und bietet 4 externe USB3-Ports. Wäre wohl eine Alternative zu dem VL800. Letzterer bleibt jetzt für immer aus. Der ist unten durch.
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich bei Gigabyte eine RMA machen werde. Viel Lust, das Teil auszubauen, hab ich nicht. Im schlimmsten Fall krieg ich das Ding mit dem Ergebnis "keine Fehler gefunden" zurück.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - USB-Ports schalten sich ab und PC stürzt ab*

Guten Morgen *antimatter84*

Erstmal vielen Dank für dein Feedback.  Aber ich lass  dich nicht im   Stich  
Die Frage der Überprüfung können wir gerne mal an gehen  bitte nutze dieses Formular für eine Sonder-RMA-Nummer.

Das bekommen wir schon hin.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## antimatter84 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - USB-Ports schalten sich ab und PC stürzt ab*

Nach einer Weile mit abgeschaltetem VIA VL800 habe ich vorher wieder einen Freeze erlebt.
Scheint so, als wäre der USB-Controller wohl doch nicht die Ursache.

Die Suche geht dann mal weiter...


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (4. März 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - USB-Ports schalten sich ab und PC stürzt ab*

Guten Morgen, danke für dein Feedback 

Ich würde dich jetzt mal bitte an dieser Stelle Konstruktiv einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen. Aber vorher bitte nochmal Kontakt mit unserm Tech Support aufnehmen (ich weiß hast du schon gemacht). Hier bitte nochmal Schritt für Schritt alle Komponenten durchgehen. Eventuell hast du eine Inkompatibilität. Hier hilft eventuell ein Tausch einer Komponente oder ein neues angepasstes Bios.

An dieser Stelle schließe ich diesen Thread, danke.

Gruß GBTTM


----------

